# Omnisphere - Only show 3rd party libraries



## dylanmixer (May 9, 2022)

Is there a way to filter Omnisphere so that it only shows 3rd party libraries? All I can seem to do is show all (including factory library) and then filter by individual libraries. I'd like to be able to essentially filter out the Factory presets. 

Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## gsilbers (May 9, 2022)

OmniTag - Tagging Engine for Third Party Omnisphere Libraries


OmniTag automatically detects and categorizes third party Omnisphere libraries using metadata contained within each patch. With one click, your third party libraries will be correctly labeled with Spectrasonics' standard tags instead of non-standard tags used by many developers. OmniTag is...




chromaticwave.net


----------



## dylanmixer (May 9, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> OmniTag - Tagging Engine for Third Party Omnisphere Libraries
> 
> 
> OmniTag automatically detects and categorizes third party Omnisphere libraries using metadata contained within each patch. With one click, your third party libraries will be correctly labeled with Spectrasonics' standard tags instead of non-standard tags used by many developers. OmniTag is...
> ...


Thanks, I'm aware of this software, but honestly I'm not sure how this helps? As far as I know, this software is for conforming 3rd party libraries to fit better in with the Factory library. If anything, the opposite of what I'm trying to do.


----------



## AndrewS (May 9, 2022)

You could probably create a User Directory that houses all your 3rd party stuff and then select that in the directories drop down. Only problem is I don't think you can default to a user directory selection.


----------



## chillbot (May 9, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Is there a way to filter Omnisphere so that it only shows 3rd party libraries? All I can seem to do is show all (including factory library) and then filter by individual libraries. I'd like to be able to essentially filter out the Factory presets.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible?


I've been wanting this feature FOREVER.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jul 7, 2022)

I like this idea honestly- I would love to inky see my collections 😂 
So you could potentially create a master folder called 3rd Party or something- then move all the folders into that one. Do this for multis as well then do patch and multi browser refresh. Then go to settings and set the default folder to that folder. I always have my current collection I am working on default so I can jump in and start designing.


----------

